# Property management in Lisbon?



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, we are looking to rent out our apartment in Lisbon and there are plenty of agents willing to find us tenants BUT so far we have not found one that will offer us management of the tenancy. For example, we want a company that will deal with any issues that arise like repairs, gas safety certificates etc.

Does anyone know of such a company please?


----------

